# is this a urban legand ?



## martyrd (Jan 15, 2006)

question for you North Dakota hunters........... can you you keep a uncased gun in your truck, say in the gun rack ? also can you stop on the road and load your gun and shoot out of the window as long as truck is not moving ? my whole life i have heard that you can road hunt, shoot out of window ? just wanted to get the facts . thanks. marty


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

martyrd said:


> question for you North Dakota hunters........... can you you keep a uncased gun in your truck, say in the gun rack ? also can you stop on the road and load your gun and shoot out of the window as long as truck is not moving ? my whole life i have heard that you can road hunt, shoot out of window ? just wanted to get the facts . thanks. marty


Ok , 
Yes in ND you can keep a fireaarm uncased and in vehicle.

You may have a loaded Magazine but nothing in chamber.

No you cannot shoot out your window legally , whether moving or not.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes you can have a Gun uncased.

Yes you can have a loaded Firearm in the Vehicle. ( You can have one in the chamber only when you are Fox and Coyote hunting)

And yes you can shoot out of the window on the road provoiding you are not on a State or Federal Highway. (This is only when you are Fox and Coyote hunting)

You will not find these in the proclamation but they are laws. Just get ahold of the N.D.G&F


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Remember, the uncased gun is only if not in a National Park, and I do believe, a Federal (not sure about a state) Wildlife Refuge. And yes one can shoot from a vehicle for fox and coyote although, as stated, it will not be found in the general proclamation.

Ima870man


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

1lessdog said:


> Yes you can have a Gun uncased.
> 
> Yes you can have a loaded Firearm in the Vehicle. ( You can have one in the chamber only when you are Fox and Coyote hunting)
> 
> ...


This is correct...

Just another reason North Dakota is the greatest hunting state in the nation.

Ryan


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know about the greatest hunting state, but it's sure in the hell one of the coldest. :lol:


----------



## martyrd (Jan 15, 2006)

guys thanks for the info on road hunting in north dakota. i hope to be a resident of this great state in the next few weeks. thanks. marty


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Marty, I think you're going to like it up here. We just got about 7 inches of the lightest powder snow a sign cutter ever dreamed of. Unfortunately its -2 below on my front porch thermometer. Oh well, that's what goose down and Stormy Kromer hats are for. In all the states that I have hunted in, North Dakota has to be the most hunter friendly state. Huge expanses of open hunting areas, long seasons, generous limits and a general lack of the type of over regulation that seems to be choking the shooting sports in other states. Basically, good fiscally sound common sense government and proper management of natural resources. Very, VERY rare in this day and age. I was fortunate enough to get a transfer up here from that left coast looney bin they call California and I'm not leaving.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Migra, I happen to be living in New Mexico but I'm from California, I lived there for about 60 years. 
It was at one time the best place on the planet Earth to live if you was an outdoorsman, we had it all. Great hunting and fishing was there anytime you wanted it. 
California had alot to do with the popularity of predator hunting along with some of the finest predator callers and hunters in the country. 
Not everybody in California is a looney or a liberial. Matter of fact, most of the people in California are not from there in the first place, most of em are not even from the U.S. :lol:


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

I lived 38 years in California but in the end I just couldn't stomach the political climate or the overcrowding where I had to live and work. San Diego-6.5 million people in one place, yuck! I grew up in a small town of about 150 people in northern California, and yes, you are right, we had it all. Great hunting and fishing, open areas and very little meddling by the red-tape crowd. Alas, that is a now rarity in the Golden State and that is a shame. As for the all the people in California (illegally) from other countries, don't blame me,...I caught my share. LOL


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Personally, I'm thinking of moving to the middle of Nevada with the wild horses, whore houses, casinos and bars that stay open all night lol.

I fished alot out of the landings in SD back in the 60s 70s and 80s. Surf fished alot way down in Baja too, great fishing.

Predator hunted east of SD many times, lots of cats and fox back then. Also predator hunted in Baja a few times, You wouldn't believe how many coyotes I've killed down there in a day.

When I got bored I went to the Sierras to do a little hunting and fishing lol.

To be honest, I thought about ND but it's way to cold for me.....Good hunting


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Did a lot of fishing in Donner Lake up around Truckee, CA. Colder than a witch's tit up there. Got me in good shape for ND, though. You say ya did a bit of fishing in SD over 3 decades. Are you prior military? Unfortunately the huge housing growth in SD county has laid waste to all the open areas out east by Otay Lake and there is talk of housing out to Dulzura and Potrero. Sad really. When I transferred out of SD County we had only one 500 yd non-military range left (located in Dulzura), but to be honest I don't even know if it is still operating. Me and my dad spent some time in the high desert in Nevada. Nice but I'll bet NM is better, ya know, minus the legal brothels and all. LOL. When I left SD in '02 there were still plenty of bobcats but the mountain lion sightings were getting rare.


----------

